# The Division Echo bei Hudson - verpaßt ?



## MichaelG (12. März 2016)

*The Division Echo bei Hudson - verpaßt ?*

Habe gerade die Mission durch wo ich für die Ärztin Kandel diverse Kranke von den Cleaners befreien soll von denen die Wissenschaftler Proben nehmen wollen. Zum Schluß die Kransteuerung bedient und raus aus dem Tempel. Kaum draußen sehe ich im Gelände unten bei den Bahnschienen ein Echo liegen. Kommt man noch einmal auf das Gelände ? Weil alles dicht ist. 

Oder muß ich die Mission wiederholen weil ich das Echo übersehen habe (was ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen kann. Denke es wurde erst nach dem Verlassen des Grundstücks aktiviert.


----------

